# rooftop ac



## deanerr2 (Jun 4, 2010)

I Have a 2007, 19' Flagstaff Hybrid travel camper and my problem is my air conditioner wont get cold, the last time we used it it got so cold in the camper that i turned the numbered dial to about 4 out of the 10 numbers on the dial, then the next time we went i went to turn it on and it didn't get cold, seems that the compressor is running and the fan blows fine, but not cold. heres a link to what kind of ac unit it is:

Dometic DUO THERM BRISK AIR CONDITIONER 13500 BTU Top Unit - $439..

i would greatly appreciate help from anyone out there.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Huh! Well I really don't know what to say about this one. Just a lot of what ifs. During travel, do you think maybe you may have drove under low branched trees that could have done some damage? Or maybe the compressor just gave out. You may need to replace the ac unit.


----------



## deanerr2 (Jun 4, 2010)

Does anyone think it could be the manual Thermostat? is there a way to test if it is the thermostat?


----------



## JimsProwler (Sep 1, 2010)

My AC doesn't work either, but it is 20 years old now. It worked all that time including last year, but this season it didn't work at all. When it was about 3 years old, I had to have it charged and it held all these years. Now, I am pretty sure it needs another charge. I DO KNOW that there aren't any 'do it yourself' AC charge kits for these type of AC units. (auto AC is different freon) I called Campers World and they wouldn't service it. I asked what do they do? They said... Replace it. For your AC I think it is too soon/new to replace... but you will probably need to have it looked at and serviced by someone. Mine has R22 Freon, but I don't know what 'new' units use.

As for your thermostat... not sure on testing that either.

My AC? well... I never did get it fixed at the beginning of the season, so we didn't use it this year.

Jim


----------

